# Asus Woes



## Crivens (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello,

I am just about fed up with my current laptop. 

Well, it was bought while I was still using some penguins, so I did not check for compatibility with FreeBSD. Performance is good, the components are reasonably changeable without resorting to taking brute force to the casing. But what gets me is that it will not suspend. It is an Asus F8P running amd64 8.2-STABLE. I tried GENERIC, no use. The kernel currently in use is build with as many parts as modules as I see possible, so there are no USB, ethernet or other components loaded. I will add the list of modules to this post. But even then the ***** thing will not even resume when booted to single user and sent to sleep right away. In multi user mode it does also not resume. Doing a suspend_bounce reveals nothing.

And did I mention that there is no new BIOS for this and that the ACPI code exhibits a great potential for improvement, so to speak? 

So I currently have these options:
- live with it (frustrating)
- ask someone here if the F8P needs some sort of wand-weaving (this thread)
- work up my temper to a point where I set up a bounty for working suspend-to-disc (that point is approaching pretty fast)

I would think that a working suspend-to-disc would benefit the most users. And knowing the state of the BIOS I would not be too disappointed when nobody has this machine behaving as wanted.

Kernel Module List: (snip)

loader.conf:
(snip)

/etc/sysctl.conf

```
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness=7
hw.pci.do_power_resume=1
hw.syscons.sc_no_suspend_vtswitch=1
```


----------



## fonz (Jul 19, 2011)

I must admit that I haven't bothered to check lately, but suspend/resume is a known problem area in some cases. For example, with 8.0-RELEASE it doesn't (yet?) work properly on an Acer Aspire One netbook: I can query battery status and I can suspend but I can't resume, the machine just locks up completely and leaves me with nothing left but a hard (and unclean) reset.

Chances are that things have improved in the meantime (after all, I'm talking about 8.0 while we're currently at 8.2 with 9.0 in the pipeline) but if it still doesn't work on your machine you might want to submit a PR or something.

Fonz


----------



## Crivens (Jul 19, 2011)

I put the dmesg in a seperate posting, I fear it would cross the posting size limit.

dmesg:
(snip)


----------



## Crivens (Jul 19, 2011)

I had to cut the dmesg a bit, that's where the "..." are in the posting above.

And finally:

Kernel Config (not complete)

```
include         GENERIC

ident           Wanderer
makeoptions     ATKBD_DFLT_KEYMAP=german.iso
options         ATKBD_DFLT_KEYMAP
options         SC_PIXEL_MODE
options         X86BIOS
options         VESA

options         PSM_HOOKRESUME          #hook the system resume event, useful
                                        #for some laptops
options         PSM_RESETAFTERSUSPEND   #reset the device at the resume event


options         IPI_PREEMPTION
options         ACPI_DEBUG
```
Basically a GENERIC kernel with these options added and all devices which can be removed "nodevice"d.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2011)

As always, use Pastebin for long copy/paste jobs. It's what it's for.


----------



## Crivens (Jul 20, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> As always, use Pastebin for long copy/paste jobs. It's what it's for.


I intended to cut the long parts once they were no longer needed down to the parts which are relevant - thus keeping the information available to search. So do not worry, at least not if the forum is not based on some CVS/SVN/... and the original message is out of reach of an edit.


----------



## tingo (Jul 21, 2011)

FWIW, I  built a kernel with 

```
options NEW_PCIB
```
which helped a great deal for acpi problems on an old laptop I have (Acer Aspire AS5672).
You could try it, and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Crivens (Jul 24, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> FWIW, I  built a kernel with
> 
> ```
> options NEW_PCIB
> ...



I tried this but it does not make any difference with the problem at hand. I will keep this anyway, but resume still does not do anything.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 11, 2011)

OK, this thread seemed to go nowhere. Therefore I trimmed the postings above some to save server space, like I announced. 

I busied myself the last couple of days to look into the AML, check the kernel for possible reasons and try out a lot of things. I can not get this machine to resume 
Using a live DVD from ubuntu showed that suspend/resume work there. Why not on FreeBSD, I do not know.

Now I will check upcomming 9, and if that fails, there will be an attempt to get some suspend to disc for this. Maybe that will get some traction.

Well, at least I learned some interesting things along the way. Also some new things. Sadly, that ACPI implementations of some vendors and me do not get along well is not among the new nor the interesting things


----------

